# Headset rauscht



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

 ich habe ein Speedlink Meduse NX in Verbindung mit einer Soundkarte Asus Xonar und das Problem, dass das Headset unter Last 
 Störgeräusche macht. Statisches rauschen, schrilles Piepsen etc. 

 Die Geräusche kommen immer, wenn der Rechner arbeitet. Also bei Spielen oder wenn ich nur am Mausrad drehe (dann sehr leise).

 Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2013)

So was gibt es immer wieder - vlt. ist es nur ein Kabel, was da was aufschnappt - evlt. versuch mal, im Gehäuse einige Kabel anders zu verlegen. 

 Passiert das denn auch, wenn Du onboardsound nutzt? Das Headset hast Du aber direkt an der Xonar dran, oder?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So was gibt es immer wieder - vlt. ist es nur ein Kabel, was da was aufschnappt - evlt. versuch mal, im Gehäuse einige Kabel anders zu verlegen.
> 
> Passiert das denn auch, wenn Du onboardsound nutzt? Das Headset hast Du aber direkt an der Xonar dran, oder?



Ja, ist direkt angeschlossen, weiß aber spontan nicht, wie ich es wieder auf onboard umstelle 

Wie meinst du anders verlegen? Anders anschließen oder nur von der soundkarte weg.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte innen im PC, ob da vlt zB ein Stromkabel oder USB-Kabel oder so direkt über die Grafikkarte geht oder so was.


 Onboardsound kannst Du aktivieren bei Systemsteuerung, Hardware&Sound, Sound. Da per Rechtsklick dann den Sound (meisten Realtek oder so) aktivieren, manchmal steht da auch "Lautsprecher" und nur klein drunter, was für ne Soundkarte es ist. Aber umstellen, BEVOR du dann was startest wie zB ein Spiel


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meinte innen im PC, ob da vlt zB ein Stromkabel oder USB-Kabel oder so direkt über die Grafikkarte geht oder so was.



 Direkt über die Grafikkarte? Sie also berührt? Oder ist nur drüber gehen ohne Berührung schon schlecht?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2013)

Es geht an sich nur darum, das Kabel halt EHER mal ein Feld "aufschnappen" und weiterleiten können - es kann auch sein, dass ein anderer Steckplatz für die Soundkarte schon helfen würde


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es geht an sich nur darum, das Kabel halt EHER mal ein Feld "aufschnappen" und weiterleiten können - es kann auch sein, dass ein anderer Steckplatz für die Soundkarte schon helfen würde



Hab grad alle Kabel ein wenig hin und her bewegt, keine Veränderung. Leider ist für die Soundkarte nur ein Steckplatz frei.


----------



## Peter23 (1. Januar 2014)

Hast du das Headset am Frontpanal angeschlossen? Wenn ja Versuch es mal hinten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2014)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Hast du das Headset am Frontpanal angeschlossen? Wenn ja Versuch es mal hinten.



Es ist an einer Soundkarte, also hinten...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2014)

Hast Du das Problem denn auch, wenn Du statt des Headsets einfache Kopfhörer zB fürs Handy / MP3-player anschließt? Hast dann natürlich nur Stereo.


 Ach ja: schau auch mal, ob das Problem vlt damit zu tun hat, ob das Mic für "Wiedergabe" aktiv, also hörbar für dich ist.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du das Problem denn auch, wenn Du statt des Headsets einfache Kopfhörer zB fürs Handy / MP3-player anschließt? Hast dann natürlich nur Stereo.
> 
> 
> Ach ja: schau auch mal, ob das Problem vlt damit zu tun hat, ob das Mic für "Wiedergabe" aktiv, also hörbar für dich ist.



1. Nein, da ist es (scheinbar) weg.

2. Habe das Mic unter Systemsteuerung ausgestellt (keine Änderung) und es ausgesteckert (keine Änderung)


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2014)

vlt.sind die Kabel von dem Headset "nur" sehr dünn und somit anfällig für das aufschnappen von Feldern/Störungen...  welches NX hast Du denn genau, wieviele Stecker?


----------



## tad-Today (1. Januar 2014)

Klingt nach schlecht geschirmten Leitungen vom HS Anderes HS könnte da helfen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt.sind die Kabel von dem Headset "nur" sehr dünn und somit anfällig für das aufschnappen von Feldern/Störungen... welches NX hast Du denn genau, wieviele Stecker?




4 Stecker.

http://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-NX-5...&qid=1388610209&sr=1-1&keywords=medusa+nx+5.1

 Kann man die Kabel "abschirmen"?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2014)

Naja, man könnte die in Alufolie einwickeln, VIELLEICHT bringt das was... 


 is halt auch ein billiges Headset, wenn es für nicht mal 50€ echtes 5.1 hat. Selbst bei nur Stereo wäre 50€ relativ "billig", da wird dann auch am Material gern mal gespart


----------



## tad-Today (1. Januar 2014)

Dann müsste die Alufolie aber noch geerdet werden z.B. Am PC Gehäuse angeschlossen werden. Sonst bringt das nix


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2014)

Wirklich "muss" ? Also, einfach für erwas mehr Abschirmung? Auf jeden Fall schadet es nicht, das Erden mit dem Gehäuse is ja kein Akt


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Januar 2014)

tad-Today schrieb:


> Dann müsste die Alufolie aber noch geerdet werden z.B. Am PC Gehäuse angeschlossen werden. Sonst bringt das nix



Probiert - ohne Erfolg


----------



## tad-Today (2. Januar 2014)

Eine Abschirmung funktioniert nur in Kombination mit einer Erdung oder Kompensation, damit induzierte Spannungen auch abgeleitet werden können.

Wenn das auch nicht geholfen hat teste ein anderes Headset oder ersetze das Kabel wenn du etwas Elektronik Geschick hast und die Garantie abgelaufen ist. Hier hilft jetzt nur eine Störquelle nach der anderen austesten.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2014)

vlt. auch mal das Headset an einem anderen PC testen. Und eben mit dem onboardsound - oder haste das schon?

 Auch vlt mal ne andere Maus testen. Ich selber hab es auch GANZ leise, wenn ich die Maus bewege, dass es ein bisschen "fisselt" - das kann man kompensieren, wenn es um Lautsprecher geht: da stellt man lieber die Soundkarte auf zB 90% Volume und die Lautsprecher nur auf 20% als umgekehrt, da ansonsten die Lautsprecher auch die kleinen Fehler der Soundkarte sehr sehr stark verstärken. Haben Deine Kopfhörer denn nen Volumeregler? Wenn ja, dann lieber die Soundkarte mal lauter einstellen und am Headset was runterregeln, wenn es zu laut ist.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. auch mal das Headset an einem anderen PC testen. Und eben mit dem onboardsound - oder haste das schon?
> 
> Auch vlt mal ne andere Maus testen. Ich selber hab es auch GANZ leise, wenn ich die Maus bewege, dass es ein bisschen "fisselt" - das kann man kompensieren, wenn es um Lautsprecher geht: da stellt man lieber die Soundkarte auf zB 90% Volume und die Lautsprecher nur auf 20% als umgekehrt, da ansonsten die Lautsprecher auch die kleinen Fehler der Soundkarte sehr sehr stark verstärken. Haben Deine Kopfhörer denn nen Volumeregler? Wenn ja, dann lieber die Soundkarte mal lauter einstellen und am Headset was runterregeln, wenn es zu laut ist.



Ich würde dich küssen, aber ich lasse es. Habe die Regelung am Headset leiser gestellt und die Systemlautstärke hochgedreht: voila. Nur noch sehr leise, wenn ich genau hinhöre 
 Manchmal sind die simpelsten Lösungen die Besten.

Besten dank allen und speziell Herb


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich würde dich küssen, aber ich lasse es. Habe die Regelung am Headset leiser gestellt und die Systemlautstärke hochgedreht: voila. Nur noch sehr leise, wenn ich genau hinhöre
> Manchmal sind die simpelsten Lösungen die Besten.
> 
> Besten dank allen und speziell Herb



kein Problem - auf die Idee bin ich auch erst spät gekommen, da ich selber "Profi"-Kopfhörer habe, die keinen eigenen Regler haben


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kein Problem - auf die Idee bin ich auch erst spät gekommen, da ich selber "Profi"-Kopfhörer habe, die keinen eigenen Regler haben



Also zahlst du mehr Geld für Kopfhörer mit weniger Features?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Also zahlst du mehr Geld für Kopfhörer mit weniger Features?


 Jo, da hab ich dann Noch mehr Klang pro Euro   

 Aber es haben in der Tat an sich die wenigstens Kopfhörer auch nen Regler. Grad bei "Hifi" eh nicht, da man dann davon ausgeht, dass der Hörer ne Audioquelle hat, die sauber geregelt werden kann und keine Störgeräusche mitverstärkt.


----------

